

Ask HN: Who is going to be at HOPE? - sofuture

The Next HOPE conference (http://thenexthope.org/) runs July 16th-18th @ the Hotel Pennsylvania, NYC. Just wondering who all will be there, perhaps we can have an HN meetup.
======
rbanffy
I'll be in NYC a week after it... :-(

